# Who still uses Super Magnum Goose Shell Decoys?



## Trailtracker

I've been slowly acquiring these Canadas to increase our spread visibility in traffic areas. I have about 4 dozen of these shells which range from 33"- 42" in length. I also have around 3 dozen standard shells with motion stakes and around 2 dozen fullbodies. I have a couple flags too. We use layout blinds. Usually, it's just me and my 15yr old son with an occasional guest in our spare layout.

Any pointers on set up and blind position.


----------



## Matt Jones

I'd buy this book...it'll answer ALL your questions.
8) 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... tid=107922


----------



## Blueman

Thats a good question? I still have 18 mag shells but don't use them anymore with my GHG fullbodies.


----------



## goosebusters

Trailtracker said:


> I've been slowly acquiring these Canadas to increase our spread visibility in traffic areas. I have about 4 dozen of these shells which range from 33"- 42" in length. I also have around 3 dozen standard shells with motion stakes and around 2 dozen fullbodies. I have a couple flags too. We use layout blinds. Usually, it's just me and my 15yr old son with an occasional guest in our spare layout.
> 
> Any pointers on set up and blind position.


I guess I would try and put the big decoys around the blinds and behind you, and then the small ones around the kill hole. With the magnum shells around the blinds it would probably break up the outline of the blinds quite a bit. Also with realistic decoys downwind, landing birds wouldn't notice a thing. Set up a "U" to keep it simple with the blinds and jumbos on the bottom.


----------



## NDTerminator

I have half dozen G&H Super Mags I use to hide dead birds & blind bags. I generally put them about 20 yards behind the blinds...


----------



## huntinND

I don't know if it was the decoys or not but we were hunting a very small field full of geese during the late season. Another group came out after us and we let them set up with us. They set up about 70 fullbodies and we had 80 magnum shells. The decoys pretty much covered the field. It was dead calm so they could have landed anywhere they wanted. We had a five man limit on our side and the other group had two birds until they moved over to our blinds. It seemed like the birds would lock on to the magnums way out there and just keep comming till they were right in our face. Although they are definitely less realistic I think those big decoys really help to catch there eye. I usually set them behind and around the blinds, set the fullbodies out front.


----------



## WingedShooter7

We run 2 dozen Magnums, that we have had since I can even remember hunting. They show up pretty good in that early season wheat stubble. The first year we hunted geese hard when I was 13, we had that 2 dozen decoys and shot 70 geese between 3 of us that season. We still run them today, put them around the blinds like stated above to kind of break the outline.


----------



## waterfowler7

We do the same as everybody else stated they do above and it has always worked pretty well for us


----------



## don835

I use a dozen G&H Super Mags. Flocked the heads this year. Man was that a chore...those heads are huge.
Anyway, I really like the Big Shells for traffic spots. I set them up wind of my Full Body spread and leave a lane to them. Seems like the Geese focus more on the big shells and will pull right into the lane towards the Big Shells. I think the Big Shells distract Geese and keep them focused on one spot rather than the laydown blinds.
I'm going to use them on sandbars this fall as well. 
My thoughts are...no one else uses the Big Shells where I hunt so they are a New look for them. If I had more room I would have another dozen of the Big Guy's but I need the room for DSD's.
Good Hunting,

Murph.


----------



## Trailtracker

Murph,

I'm thinking about flocking my supermags. I've got quite a few to do, so maybe knock out a dozen the next few weekends. Do you think it's worth it and how much did it cost to do your dozen?


----------



## dfisher

You know, I had some 33" Pontoon Perimeter Flambous that I use to set out. I don't think I ever killed a goose over them but the ducks really homed in on them. 
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## don835

Trailtracker...Yes, flocking the heads is deffinitely worth it. They look a lot better than un flocked heads. The cost to flock the Big heads is minimal compared to the time it takes to do it. You will need a regular flocking kit for 12 heads but you will run out of adhesive supplied with the kit. I ordered an extra can of adhesive. You can get by with Rustoleum Flat Black primer as well. 
Good Luck,

Murph.


----------



## codybaker51

OK I am 19 just getting into goose hunting and I love it but the thing is everything is so expensive I have almost everything I need besides the decoys and i am wanting to get magnum shells. Anyone have some extras they don't use anymore and would be willing to sell them cheap and help a young hunter out. would be super appreciated.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

If only guys would use these shells in the early season......Less educated birds = more success

Its really hard for the normal guy to buy full bodies and since most of us use fullbodies all year there is not much else the birds to learn. Its like using a 300 wsm to shoot a gopher when all you only need to use is a 22


----------



## nobes

We always run the big and uglies when the snow flies. IMO they are a great addition to a fb spread.


----------

